# Negligent discharge....the dumbest thing I have done in my life.



## chris441 (Sep 6, 2009)

Well yesterday wasn't a good day for me at our house....now it could have been a million times worse, but nonetheless bad.

I carry at all times (except work) and probably a few times a week pull the firearm out of its holster, drop the mag, take the slide off and blow out the dust bunnies accumulated. This time however was a little different. I didn't drop the mag and because of that the slide was giving me a bit of trouble coming off, so I racked the slide and went about the normal process of removing the slide which includes pulling the damn trigger. And you all know what happens next....

Now luckily I know better to point the weapon at all times away from people and people behind walls including my neighbors. So I have a bullet hole through my window and window frame...pointing in a upward trajectory going in a direction that no one lives.

I am sure this will cost me $500 to fix the frame and have the window replaced but that doesn't matter....my life could have changed last night forever. I am lucky I just have to foot a monetary bill for my mistake. 

I am so embarrassed and ashamed I can barely type this.....but need others to maybe learn a lesson from my mistake. I feel that I have always been extremely safe with my firearms, but the new rule in my house is that the firearms only come out of their holsters to be used in self defense. (Cleanings will be done in the basement where I am by my self)


Thanks for listening (reading) and remember, there is no such thing as an "Accidental Discharge"!


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Wow that had to be very frightening. That is a story I hate to hear........you are right your life could have changed forever. Be careful you can never be too safe.

I am sure you have beat yourself up plenty, but you better be more careful from now on man!!

RCG


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I don't like having to pull the trigger to field strip a firearm. No excuses, but it certainly doesn't help.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Glad it turned out the way it did.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Chances are, you will re-double your efforts to be safe, and this will never happen again. At least that's the way it has worked for me. My ND was 35 years ago, and like you, I did obey cardinal rule #1 of never pointing at anyone, so nobody got hurt.


----------



## mtn.shooter (Apr 5, 2010)

I did something almost as bad last week. A very good friend and his wife came by for dinner. He/they are not gun owners, but have been out plinking and such w/ friends. He asked to see my new Ruger P95. I retrieved it, uncased it, dropped the mag and racked it three times to be 100% sure it was safe. I locked the slide back and said "we can all see that this gun is safe, right?" I let the slide forward and handed it to him. He immediately pointed it at his wife and said "stick em up" thinking it was funny. I removed the gun from his hands and read him the riot act. At first he was like "what ever dude, you showed us that it was unloaded" and I continued to explain the error of his way. I am not sure if his wife was more pissed or embarrased. No harm done, but scary nonetheless.


----------



## Phantom5280 (Feb 19, 2010)

Friends?....Good?....


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

mtn.shooter said:


> I did something almost as bad last week. A very good friend and his wife came by for dinner. He/they are not gun owners, but have been out plinking and such w/ friends. He asked to see my new Ruger P95. I retrieved it, uncased it, dropped the mag and racked it three times to be 100% sure it was safe. I locked the slide back and said "we can all see that this gun is safe, right?" I let the slide forward and handed it to him. He immediately pointed it at his wife and said "stick em up" thinking it was funny. I removed the gun from his hands and read him the riot act. At first he was like "what ever dude, you showed us that it was unloaded" and I continued to explain the error of his way. I am not sure if his wife was more pissed or embarrased. No harm done, but scary nonetheless.


Though your friend was nonchalant about the situation I'm sure he felt like a fool inside and tried to play it off. I'm glad you spoke up when so many people wouldn't have, and I'm even more glad that when he tried to make you seem like an overcautious fool that you stuck by your principles that safety always, even after safety has been assured is the unspoken universal firearms law.



chris441 said:


> Well yesterday wasn't a good day for me at our house....now it could have been a million times worse, but nonetheless bad.
> 
> I carry at all times (except work) and probably a few times a week pull the firearm out of its holster, drop the mag, take the slide off and blow out the dust bunnies accumulated. This time however was a little different. I didn't drop the mag and because of that the slide was giving me a bit of trouble coming off, so I racked the slide and went about the normal process of removing the slide which includes pulling the damn trigger. And you all know what happens next....
> 
> ...


you are very fortunate to have lived through this experience and learned from it without any punishments. Consider yourself presently at the height of luck and go buy a lotto ticket. Several of my army counterparts on base here have experienced ND's, to the point where I have to clear my clear and safe weapon 3 times between the ECP (entry control point) and the armory where I turn my weapon, WITH two person integrity. It's a pain in the ass, but one I accept knowing that I will not be the next person to ND and all my shipmates won't be either, with the added benefit of proper clearing and safety techniques being drilled into their heads over and over again.

The army incorporates a function test into their clearing process (at least here, I can't speak for their written policy) and thats what lead to the ND's, function checking before properly clearing the weapon. clearly the weapons worked, :anim_lol:

Navy procedures is to verify the safety is on safe, drop the mag, rack the weapon and visually inspect the chamber to verify clear chamber, and, again, verify safety, all the while the weapon is either in a clearing barrel OR point into the safest possible direction. You can never, EVER possibly ND with this process. hence we've been here for awhile and not a single ND. I use the same procedures back home and taught my family.

always drop the mag first.

and thanks for having the courage to admit your mistakes. not only will you be more than doubly careful, but this is a very real reminder to people of what happens and what COULD happen when you forget that one little thing.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Glad no one was hurt, safety always.


----------



## 97baja (Apr 28, 2010)

Wow. Thanks for posting. I continuously play it safe. I maybe even over do it. Your story reminds me that I should continue to always play it safe and take nothing for granted.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

mtn.shooter said:


> I did something almost as bad last week. A very good friend and his wife came by for dinner. He/they are not gun owners, but have been out plinking and such w/ friends. He asked to see my new Ruger P95. I retrieved it, uncased it, dropped the mag and racked it three times to be 100% sure it was safe. I locked the slide back and said "we can all see that this gun is safe, right?" I let the slide forward and handed it to him. He immediately pointed it at his wife and said "stick em up" thinking it was funny. I removed the gun from his hands and read him the riot act. At first he was like "what ever dude, you showed us that it was unloaded" and I continued to explain the error of his way. I am not sure if his wife was more pissed or embarrased. No harm done, but scary nonetheless.


Wow that is nutz. Way to take a stand and take the gun....that stuff is not funny. Stick em up....come on. That guy obviously needs a lesson in the 4 points of handling a gun very soon.

RCG


----------



## VietVet68 (Jan 10, 2010)

What I learned from your post is that you will NEVER allow that to happen again. As I was reading I could feel your anxiety and fear. I know you did learn a lesson.

Good Luck


----------



## Rupert (Oct 2, 2009)

Gunners_Mate said:


> Though your friend was nonchalant about the situation I'm sure he felt like a fool inside and tried to play it off. I'm glad you spoke up when so many people wouldn't have, and I'm even more glad that when he tried to make you seem like an overcautious fool that you stuck by your principles that safety always, even after safety has been assured is the unspoken universal firearms law.
> 
> you are very fortunate to have lived through this experience and learned from it without any punishments. Consider yourself presently at the height of luck and go buy a lotto ticket. Several of my army counterparts on base here have experienced ND's, to the point where I have to clear my clear and safe weapon 3 times between the ECP (entry control point) and the armory where I turn my weapon, WITH two person integrity. It's a pain in the ass, but one I accept knowing that I will not be the next person to ND and all my shipmates won't be either, with the added benefit of proper clearing and safety techniques being drilled into their heads over and over again.
> 
> ...


Being considered Department of the Navy myself (USMC) I've got to say the Army has some serious issues with weapons. While yes, ND's have happened on all camps with all services, nothing was so shocking as coming in to Camp Fallujah in 04 and seeing signs posted in the chowhalls and any available bulletin boards asking "Have you seen this weapon?, if so please return it to Specialist so and so"

Didn't have to ask where the M-4/203 we found in the hands of an insurgent shooting at us came from.


----------



## Rogelk (Jan 23, 2010)

Well, I know a LEO (fed) that put a hole in her waterbed when emptying it. You're lucky and I bet you it never will happen to you again.


----------



## VasSigmeister (Jan 3, 2010)

Wow, this is a good reminder that safety is top priority!


----------



## cwbjaxfl (Apr 16, 2010)

i had an nd when i was 14 and i was deer hunting with a savage 20ga bolt action and the safety was ON and i
leaned it up against a tree and took a pee and i grabed my gun and my hand slipped and it the trigger and it went off and buckshot went past my head. i found out that the safety did not work. needless to say that gun never got used again


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

cwbjaxfl said:


> i had an nd when i was 14 and i was deer hunting with a savage 20ga bolt action and the safety was ON and i
> leaned it up against a tree and took a pee and i grabed my gun and my hand slipped and it the trigger and it went off and buckshot went past my head. i found out that the safety did not work. needless to say that gun never got used again


wow, reminds me something my dad told me a long time ago, never look down the barrel of a gun. ever.

I don't remember many of the thing's he said, but of those I do they all seem very sound advice. a few others I remember follow, I hope no one minds.

never trust a woman (I agree to a point, )

women. can't live with them, can't live without them.

if someone hits you, hit them back, Harder.

words to live by


----------



## officerfredrick (May 22, 2010)

WELLLLLL while were on the subject of ND's. i guess someone has to be the bad example i am one of those unlucky people who has had 2. 
my first i was cleaning my pre 1965 jc higgins 853 12ga and was just finishing up when i put the bolt back in tighten it up and proceeded to rack a round. well i guess it being so old and me the idiot never checking if the firing pin ever recessed that when i pushed thee bolt forward it set off the shell blowing a hole into my ceiling. need less to say i removed the firing pin and put the weapon on display. its nice to JUST look at now. 
my second 100% my fault. i made a collier on on petty thief and resiting a uniformed civilian a few months before. the guy did his time and was released. well unknown to me in florida anyone with a computer and the internet can get any security officers home address, phone number, and post location by going to the dept of agriculture website and typing in there name(mine was on his police report). so it started with crank call then showing up at my post until i had him trespassed from there. then he threaten my family so i sent my wife and kids out of town for a few days knowing it was only going to be a matter of time before this guy showed up at my house. well sure enough he did night but i was half asleep in my recliner with my 9mm on my lap. i hear my front door being pounded on and i jump up grip the gun too hard and put a bullet the wall of my living room, bed room, and stopped in the exterior concrete wall. i ran to the door were i found him drunk and having pissed him self. when the cops showed up they about did the same after i told them. my wife wanted to kill me for holes in her wall i was just happy i didnt hit myself or him.


----------



## officerfredrick (May 22, 2010)

anyone else had a bad experience??? or is it just me.


----------



## Rupert (Oct 2, 2009)

How would gripping your gun too hard cause an ND?


----------



## Rupert (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm not asking out of ignorance, I am asking to see if you actually hold a weapon with your finger on the trigger. 

About 15 years ago my grandfather gave me the same shotgun you mentioned, I never had the firing pin issue, but if I pumped it too fast, three or four rounds would fall out of the bottom.


----------



## officerfredrick (May 22, 2010)

not the same gun then. this was a bolt action 12ga and the previous owner didnt take very good care of it, but it was one of my first guns and i didnt really know much about them or how to tell the differences between a poor action and a well maintained one. but ya i was just out of the service at the time of my 2sd ND. so ya my finger was in the guard. it took me a long time to get out of that habit when switching from military to the privet sector.


----------



## Rupert (Oct 2, 2009)

Interesting, I am in the military and have had it drilled into me countless times that the finger stays out of the guard until you are on target.
Since this is the second time that you have referenced the military, I have to ask, What was your MOS?


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

Rupert said:


> Interesting, I am in the military and have had it drilled into me countless times that the finger stays out of the guard until you are on target.
> Since this is the second time that you have referenced the military, I have to ask, What was your MOS?


I have to agree, even the navy requires you never put your finger on the trigger unless you've aquired a target and are about to fire.

even a function check requires a clearing barrel, or you've disassembled, cleaned, reassembled the weapon in a location in which NO ammunition was present, and even then the barrel is pointing in a safe direction. following the EXACT instructions given to you in any branch of military I've observed so far, it is impossible to discharge a round without either a target or user negligence of specific weapons handing instructions.


----------



## fliperoo (May 22, 2009)

*doesn't it make you think....*

...that maybe carrying in the home at all times is a little over the top. I mean, i'm all about self-defense, but doesn't having a loaded firearm sitting at the ready on the bathroom vanity while taking a poo a bit overboard? The odds of someone breaking into your home while you are there, walking around with the lights on, are about the same as you getting struck by lightning...twice. Are you constantly wearing a lightning rod strapped to your head while you are tooling around your house? 
Let's be honest...i'd be extremely surprised if anyone who has ever posted to this website has ever drawn their firearm at a BG in their home....let's all just calm down and take it down a notch.


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

fliperoo said:


> ...that maybe carrying in the home at all times is a little over the top. I mean, i'm all about self-defense, but doesn't having a loaded firearm sitting at the ready on the bathroom vanity while taking a poo a bit overboard? The odds of someone breaking into your home while you are there, walking around with the lights on, are about the same as you getting struck by lightning...twice. Are you constantly wearing a lightning rod strapped to your head while you are tooling around your house?
> Let's be honest...i'd be extremely surprised if anyone who has ever posted to this website has ever drawn their firearm at a BG in their home....let's all just calm down and take it down a notch.


i would visit this thread to voice your opinion on that subject, and to see what many people have already had to say about it

http://www.handgunforum.net/general-semi-auto/1779-do-you-carry-while-home.html


----------



## 8Eric6 (May 9, 2010)

Rupert said:


> Being considered Department of the Navy myself (USMC) I've got to say the Army has some serious issues with weapons. While yes, ND's have happened on all camps with all services, nothing was so shocking as coming in to Camp Fallujah in 04 and seeing signs posted in the chowhalls and any available bulletin boards asking "Have you seen this weapon?, if so please return it to Specialist so and so"
> 
> Didn't have to ask where the M-4/203 we found in the hands of an insurgent shooting at us came from.


 wow just wow


----------



## wpshooter (Sep 22, 2008)

Once when I was deer hunting in a climbing treestand and it was soo windy that day that it was rocking the tree (yes, it was a pretty good size tree) and when I saw a deer and then when I went to take the saftey off (a Remington bolt action rifle) the swaying of the tree caused my gloved finger to brush the side of the trigger, BAM, like to have jumped out of my skin, thankfully, all I shot was the ground !!!

As much as the tree was rocking, I probably could not have hit the deer. *Another* lesson learned.


----------



## Billyc (Jun 17, 2010)

*Negligent discharge.......the dumbust thing i have ever done*

i feel for you chris441. This just happen to me last night. luckily i was outside on my patio going through the actions of getting ready to field strip and clean my gun, the same exact way and process as i always do. forgettting that the mag was still in the gun and pulling back on my xd to pull the slide of to clean BANG the gun goes off. I immediatlely felt sick to my stomach, ashamed and disgusted with myself. on top of all of this my wife was sitting 5 feet away on her cell phone. i have not yet been able to get this out of my mind. i keep going through the ''what if's..........'' i am a very resposible gun owner when handleing, letting other people handle, while at the range and hunting. i felt like i was the most irrisponsible person in the world and felt like grabbing every gun i have and taking them to a gun shop today to sell. the gun was pointed in a safe direction and bullet when into the ground nobody was hurt and the cops did not come to the house. but this will definately make me double, triple and quadruple check the gun before i do any cleaning on it.


----------



## onebigelf (Jun 4, 2010)

I'll bet that not one person here that has handled firearms extensively over many years can honestly claim they've never surprised themselves. The gunny that taught me to shoot (at age 9) taught me
1) drop the mag
2) eject the chambered round and lock the slide.
3) visually inspect the chamber to make sure it's empty
4) stick your pinkie in the chamber to make sure there isn't an *invisible* round in the chamber
5) treat it like it's loaded anyway

I still cooked one off once with a malfunctioning de-cocker.

John


----------



## mtn.shooter (Apr 5, 2010)

fliperoo said:


> ...that maybe carrying in the home at all times is a little over the top. I mean, i'm all about self-defense, but doesn't having a loaded firearm sitting at the ready on the bathroom vanity while taking a poo a bit overboard? The odds of someone breaking into your home while you are there, walking around with the lights on, are about the same as you getting struck by lightning...twice. Are you constantly wearing a lightning rod strapped to your head while you are tooling around your house?
> Let's be honest...i'd be extremely surprised if anyone who has ever posted to this website has ever drawn their firearm at a BG in their home....let's all just calm down and take it down a notch.


I got a little story for there buddy. First off, I used to not carry at home. My sidearm was rarely in the same room as I me. Came home from work one day not feeling great. Decided to take a nap on the couch. Locked the front door first. I awake to a knock on the door. Peak out the window and see some 20 something year old male w/ a clipboard in hand. Decide to ignore him. Another knock. This is 1:00 p.m. mind you. I ignore again. Then I hear the door knob turning. A little at first and then more aggressive! I jump up and go to another room for my P-95 and my cell. Luckily I have a dog who goes off and the dude leaves. I call the cops and they find the guy walking the same street knocking on other doors. Arrested him for possession of methamphetamines. So the answer is yes, I now carry everywhere in my house w/ the exception of shit, shower, shave and sex.....and it is still within reach during those.
Now imagine it was my wife and not me and she had not locked the door. What do you think the outcome would have been?


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

i accidentally discharged a Winchester lever action 30/30 when I was a kid and I was unloading it.

Scared the hell out of everybody (me included) - luckily no one was hurt except my ego - dumb accident on my part. 

:smt1099


----------

